

Announcing Our First Investment, $20,000 in Balbus - brennanjp
http://blog.roughdraft.vc/post/44617668100/announcing-our-first-investment-20-000-in-balbus
Rough Draft Ventures, a student-run venture capital firm powered by General Catalyst, has made their first investment in Jack McDermott's Balbus, Inc. Jack is a junior at Tufts University
======
JohnExley
The story of Jack stuttering during his pitch meeting to the RoughDraft
partners and FIXING HIS STUTTERING WITH HIS APP RIGHT THERE IN THE MOMENT IN
FRONT OF THEM is freaking unreal. Bilal tells it here:
[http://bznotes.wordpress.com/2013/03/05/roughdraft-vc-
studen...](http://bznotes.wordpress.com/2013/03/05/roughdraft-vc-students-
makes-their-first-investment-in-a-student-startup/)

Inspiring story. I'm pulling for this guy.

~~~
brennanjp
It was pretty incredible.

Here's Jack's post from this morning on the origins of Balbus and what this
investment means to him and his company:

<http://blog.jackmcd.me/post/44584577942/onwards-upwards>

------
bobsy
As someone who has a stutter. Good for them. I will check out the product
later.

Somewhat unrelated. I really hate how you cannot see a web version of the
Apple store. If I click the link app it tells me to install iTunes. I don't
want to. I just want to check out the app now, see the price and hopefully
motivate me to get it when I get home..

xbox, playstation, google play stores all allow browsing. Weird Apple doesn't.

~~~
jackrmcdermott
Thanks @bobsy! I appreciate your kind words. Apple indeed does have a web
version of iTunes to preview each app, here you go:
<https://itunes.apple.com/app/id467558411>

best,

Jack

Founder, Balbus

------
dancric
Got to hang out with the folks at Rough Draft last night – I am glad to see
that their passion for helping entrepreneurs is finally coming to fruition.
Keeping in mind that these are students making these investments (many who
were simultaneously studying for midterms this week), it is truly inspiring to
see such energy in the Boston ecosystem. Keep up the good work!

